# If you could go back and do one thing differently...



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

As I look back over my journey through home theater...I'm sure I'm not the only one that wishes I had done something just a little different from the get-go. I think I've corrected most of my early mistakes... most ;-). Of course, there's always that lure of upgradeitis. 

So I thought it would be fun to start a thread detailing areas that each of us wishes we had done differently in the beginning in three categories: Room, Audio, Video. Hopefully it will help folks that are just starting to dip their toes in the HT waters.

So here it goes:

*Room*
Without a doubt, room treatments and a rear wall diffuser. It took me quite a few years to integrate them (I went the DIY route) and the impact was completely worth it.

*Audio*
Spending coin on great subs. I went through roughly three subwoofer upgrades before settling on my current Power Sound Audio XS30s...setting them up with proper EQ in conjunction with REW...and the experience of tightly controlled deep and powerful bass is second to none.

Runner up: Using a tower speaker as center channel.

*Video*
Going the projector route. I wish I had done this from the get-go. There's really no replacing it. As much as I love my currently JVC model, my biggest misgiving is not having saved a bit longer for a model with advanced color management controls. I've been able to calibrate my personal projector to be incredibly close to what I consider ideal...but the lack of onboard CMS leaves it just a tad short.


Very curious to hear what the rest of you have to say!


----------



## KevinJSteward (Jun 15, 2014)

I would do one thing which would make a VAST difference to my audio, video and listening room.

I would go back 40 years and NOT start smoking. The Martin Logan Neoliths that are an unattainable dream would be sitting in my room right now, properly powered and I would still have cash left over.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If plans go as I hope they will ill be building a new hous next spring so the theater room acoustics and dimensions will be as perfect as I can get them. I would love to go with a AT screen and place my EVs behind it but I will have to see...


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

If you could go back and do one thing differently...

probably not get married.... 

and I would get a bigger home theater room.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I would probably go coaxial on LCR speakers... but now that I've gone in-wall on LCR/Sub, I'm pretty committed to my current setup. The good news is that I'm very happy with it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would definitely make a better bid for a dedicated room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Like Willis I to wish I had a dedicated room. However, we work with what we've got. I probably would have saved and gotten the gear I wanted from the get go. While constantly upgrading is fun it's also expensive!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I have so many things I would do differently.
I guess the biggest one would be buy a last GEN 65" Plasma before they all sold out.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> I have so many things I would do differently.
> I guess the biggest one would be buy a last GEN 65" Plasma before they all sold out.


You might want to take a look at some of the displays on the market now. Better yet read Todd's thoughts when he was at the 2016 Value Electronics TV Shootout. They compared a last gen plasma against some of todays top displays.
Here is what he said:
Real Change is Here
Robert Zohn included a 60-inch Pioneer Kuro plasma TV in the Shootout lineup. Six years ago, this Kuro set was widely considered to be the industry's gold reference standard and a true world-beater. Looking rather proud and modestly dated, the Kuro sat perched next to LG’s Signature G6 OLED TV. It did a relatively good job of holding its own when participating televisions were fed 1080p material, but when they were fed 4K HDR featuring elements of the P3 color space… well… let’s just say the difference in picture quality was undeniably striking. The once heralded Kuro looked washed-out, pale, and just plain old.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

JBrax said:


> You might want to take a look at some of the displays on the market now. Better yet read Todd's thoughts when he was at the 2016 Value Electronics TV Shootout. They compared a last gen plasma against some of todays top displays.
> Here is what he said:
> Real Change is Here
> Robert Zohn included a 60-inch Pioneer Kuro plasma TV in the Shootout lineup. Six years ago, this Kuro set was widely considered to be the industry's gold reference standard and a true world-beater. Looking rather proud and modestly dated, the Kuro sat perched next to LG’s Signature G6 OLED TV. It did a relatively good job of holding its own when participating televisions were fed 1080p material, but when they were fed 4K HDR featuring elements of the P3 color space… well… let’s just say the difference in picture quality was undeniably striking. The once heralded Kuro looked washed-out, pale, and just plain old.


Yes, my goal was to have the king of the hill display for 1080p. The new displays are nice at 1080p and UHD stuff is great but the UHD standard is still a moving target. We will continue to see better HDR and color from year to year with the UHD stardard. Reading the above makes it sound like it took 6 years to reach what the KURO plasma could already do for 1080p stuff.

I would of been very happy with the Kuro 6 years ago to today. UHD is still a moving target right now in my eye, I would not want to spent big bucks right now for any display that I will be keeping for the next 8-10 years.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy with the Kuro 6 years ago to today? Well sure, I'm sure most of us would have been. As far as technology being a moving target? Yep, always has been and always will be. Those Kuro's were definitely sweet displays. :smile:


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I would've done a better job soundproofing the first time around. I was in a hurry to get it done, so I didn't really do much of anything. So now I've got all the equipment pulled out and I've torn out the ceiling, going to fill in some holes and put up the 5/8" drywall. I didn't actually do much of anything in the ceiling the first time around, just ran some wires and put up the cedar planks that were already in place. This should make quite a bit of difference, and give me a good chance to also tweak the lighting setup.


----------

